
Homo sapiens evolved within a set of interlinked groups living across Africa - Deinos
https://www.cell.com/trends/ecology-evolution/fulltext/S0169-5347(18)30117-4
======
mc32
I wish others who know more about this human morphology would comment. It's
very interesting and could upset our current understanding about how we all
got to where we are.

They posit we did not sprout from a single region of Africa, but rather
ancestors of our species interbred across regions at varying rates and all
that eventually resulted in homo sapiens.

All the interbreeding happened all thought 500k to 40k ya --which is pretty
close to when people began spreading to other continents already.

Pretty wild.

